# Mahindra 2538



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a new Mahindra 2538, it will not turn over any suggestions


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

does it just go "click" or is it a "thud" when you turn the key??


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

DOC nice to meet you, My name is Paul. nothing happens when i turn the key accept all dash lights come on


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc is out for a few minutes so I'll step in! Sounds like your battery to me. What with the cold and all. With the key on, I'd turn on your lights to see if they are bright or no.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

was typing while you threw down that last message. Doc will be back in a bit. Welcome to the forum Paul!


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Doc is out for a few minutes so I'll step in! Sounds like your battery to me. What with the cold and all. With the key on, I'd turn on your lights to see if they are bright or no.


the battery is okay did the the same thing the other day by chance i got it going again but than i had problems with the PTO not engaging properly


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's probably one of your interlocks such as the PTO is registering that it's engaged when it's not.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the neutral safety switch is either out of adjustment or intermittently failing


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

welcome to the forum Paul


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

willys55 said:


> the neutral safety switch is either out of adjustment or intermittently failing


D PC, thanks for the info, now I will be real pushy where would you locate this started switch and there is someplace that explains how to adjust it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there should be two interrupt switches, one for transmission neutral position and one for operator position, near or under the seat there may be a small black switch that is closed when you sit in the seat.......the transmission position switch is either white or black, has a 6 inch wire lead ending with a white plug on the right side of the transmission housing, just under the shielding. Should look like the one I posted here......however I can not be certain, have not worked on a hydra stat mahindra


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

not adjustable, but they sometimes get sticky and can be cleaned, also if memory serves me right, the brake must be on for it to engage the starter circuit


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

willys55 said:


> not adjustable, but they sometimes get sticky and can be cleaned, also if memory serves me right, the brake must be on for it to engage the starter circuit


Doc, can not thank you enough you have been a great help Paul


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

has been brought to my attention to look at the pto interlock switch as well.....I will research this and get back to you

please let us know as you go along what works or does not work, so that others who have a similar problem can benefit from this


----------



## roheato (May 21, 2017)

Mine has trouble sometimes also. PTO lever and knob have to be set to off and shift lever has to be in nuetral as already discussed. My trouble is the nuetral switch. If I pull the lever into the dash while trying to start it engauges the starter. You might try it to see if it's the same.


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

willys55 said:


> has been brought to my attention to look at the pto interlock switch as well.....I will research this and get back to you
> 
> please let us know as you go along what works or does not work, so that others who have a similar problem can benefit from this


I started trouble shooting from the battery back to the starter switch. To sum up there is no power going from the ignition switch to the starter. So for now staring tractor crossing the starter


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

that is because one or more of the Safety switches have stopped working


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ragmuffin said:


> I started trouble shooting from the battery back to the starter switch. To sum up there is no power going from the ignition switch to the starter. So for now staring tractor crossing the starter


Just be sure you have the tractor in neutral. First guy I ever worked for, an old dairy farmer, when I was a teenager. Died starting his tractor in gear. Ran over him.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

so many people make that mistake in life, being careless or complaisant.

Not saying that you are ragmuffin, just making a statement, we never want so see or hear of anyone getting injured from their machine


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just felt I should mention it was all. It's one of those things you assume, but decided to put it out there just the same.


----------

